# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  Cad software to save .dxf files

## jethro10

Hi, not really sure where to post this but here goes,

There seems to be things like Gimp, Inkscape, Open office that match commercial applications, but I cant find a 2D or 3D CAD package that loads and saves DXF file formats anywhere.

anyone any ideas ?

----------


## lukew

> Hi, not really sure where to post this but here goes,
> 
> There seems to be things like Gimp, Inkscape, Open office that match commercial applications, but I cant find a 2D or 3D CAD package that loads and saves DXF file formats anywhere.
> 
> anyone any ideas ?


Hi,

Freshmeat host a few, try source forge as well.
http://freshmeat.net/search/?q=dxf&t...&Go.x=7&Go.y=8

I can not comment on any of these though I can on GeoTools hosted on Sourceforge, though this is a open source project for a java framework for spaital data. Though as you said 3D i presume this is more engineering as aposed to spatial? Whats your background?

http://sourceforge.net/projects/geotools

I hope this helps.

Luke

----------


## jethro10

> Hi,
> 
> Freshmeat host a few, try source forge as well.
> http://freshmeat.net/search/?q=dxf&t...&Go.x=7&Go.y=8
> 
> I can not comment on any of these though I can on GeoTools hosted on Sourceforge, though this is a open source project for a java framework for spaital data. Though as you said 3D i presume this is more engineering as aposed to spatial? Whats your background?
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/geotools
> 
> ...


My background is just I.T. but I have 2 users that use Dolphin, a 2D cad package which is most of our needs, but both are starting to ask for 3D and I though its a good way to introduct linux to my company.

Jeff

----------


## bruce89

Blender?

----------


## cssutto

I am also a beginner in linux and have used CAD very little in this short time, but QCaD which is a freebie and is in your repository will handle .dxf.

CSSJR

----------


## jethro10

> I am also a beginner in linux and have used CAD very little in this short time, but QCaD which is a freebie and is in your repository will handle .dxf.
> 
> CSSJR


Yeah, looked at that but it seems a bit basic for our needs, but I see them both in the package manager so will d/l and try
thanks
jeff

----------


## bruce89

I just looked at blender, and it supports DXF.  It is in the File>Import menu.
To install - 


```
sudo apt-get install blender
```

----------


## xmastree

> I am also a beginner in linux and have used CAD very little in this short time, but QCaD which is a freebie and is in your repository will handle .dxf


I need to create a dxf file, so I installed qcad.

Is there a simple tutorial anywhere? I'm lost...  :Brick wall:  

For example, If I want to make a simple thing, like a washer. Two circles, the smaller one subtracted from the larger one. How do I do that?

I just can't figure it out at all...  :Confused:

----------


## ade_dnb

I use autocad at work but it should be similar.  You would need to use an offset command if there is 1.  Another way you can do this is by drawing your circle and drawing another circle inside of this using the snap.

http://www.ribbonsoft.com/qcad/manual_reference/

This is what i found out about it.

----------


## odin1965

> Yeah, looked at that but it seems a bit basic for our needs, but I see them both in the package manager so will d/l and try
> thanks
> jeff


      If you are wanting a full featured CAD program, Qcad is a bit basic. I use Autocad under windows every day at work and have been looking for a Linux replacement. There are several programs based on IntelliCAD that run under linux but I have not tried them in Linux and they are not free. They are, however, signifigantly cheaper than AutoCAD.  I have tried one of them under windows ( they come with 30 day demo mode) and was amazed at the power and compatibility with AutoCAD. I was able to read and write native dwg and dxf files back and forth between IntelliCAD and AutoCAD with no problem. All for 250 to 400 bucks. We have a new Ubuntu server here at work and I will be trying the linux version soon. Lokk at the following links for more info.

http://www.bricscad.com/

IntelliCAD itself is administered by the IntelliCAD Technology Consortium and licensed to retailers. See
http://www.intellicad.org/aboutintelliCAD/default.asp

----------


## cssutto

I ran ac ross this while surfing for CAD software, but I have not had an opportunitry to try it yet.

I don't draw very much.  My main need is to be able to read drawings others send to me for my approval and that I then pass on to potential purchasers in the form of a formal proposal.

CSSJR

----------

